# All my questions about budgies after 3 days of research



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

I read alot, yes alot, about budgies in the last 3 days because of the rescue of the budgies and many of my plans were gone just to take care of the budgies. 

1. this is sooo weird for my budgie waking up at the middle of the night and keep staring at no where yesterday was pia and today Dura. And as I read about budgies behavior it was stated that if a budgies eye is widely open it means he scared or something I don't know what to do about it and my budgies is already scared 24 hours.

2. I am moving after 3 to 4 weeks from now and since I got a budgies I didn't get them to a vet because the nearest vet to me it like 2 hours and I don't have the time for this. Anyway, I know the country I am moving to weather is completely different from the country I am on right now. Will the weather change affect the budgie or make them sick. And I have completely no idea how to keep budgies hydrated and filled in the trip because it might be 2 ways trip.

I never had a pet or have an animal in my life nither my family did and I have the time to takecare of them and I feel I am forced to do it. Even tho the budgies are scared from makes me feel bad even tho I am doing my best to keep patient as I am usually inpatient person. And I feel that I am not handling them very well. I always have the feeling to free them but I will not and giving or selling them to a pet store is bad idea too because I already went there and the condition of the cages is not the best. As I am having hard time buying stuff for the budgies because I am doing it secretly because my parent don't like the idea of spoiling the budgies and getting them toys. Untill now I didn't get the the wooded perches or even ordered them because I told my parents about it but they refused and my parents already know the cage pretty well and seeing new stuff in there will not go well for me. I don't want to get rid of them because they entered my life and touched my heart but it's also bad to see them on the small cage even tho I see the happiness signs like chirping and grinding and even I heard them singing. I don't know if selling them to a person that I don't know if he would takecare of them or just leave them with me and get them new cage in my new country.

I am listening to you advice

Thanks

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

It's very obvious that you care about these budgies a great deal and that you want the best for them. That comes across loud and clear. Try to put yourself in your budgies place and think what they've been through in the last few days. Who knows how long they were out in the wild before you rescued them, or what happened to them or how they coped while they were out there. It would be totally normal for a new budgie that had not experienced any trauma to be scared when coming to a new home, let alone a budgie/budgies who had been through what Dura and Pia have been through. I think you need to lighten up on yourself. You're doing great and your budgies are lucky to have you. 

Try to leave your budgies during the night. Preferably cover their whole cage as that will help them to feel more secure. If they see that you're looking at them, they are probably going to stare at you to make sure you're not a predator. Remember, budgies have very poor eye sight in the dark. You've only had them for 3 days too which is still not long at all, especially given their traumatic entry into your family. They will settle. They just need time. Give them at least two weeks before trying to tame them (teaching them to step up etc.). At this stage you should only be entering their cage to clean it, replace food and water etc. To start to get them used to you, sit by their cage and talk to them calmly. You could read to them or even sing to them. 

As for the trip when you move, we've had plenty of members who have moved and taken their budgies with them. If you let us know where you're moving to and how long the travel time will be etc. there will be members who can help you with travel tips to keep your budgies healthy. I don't see any reason why the budgies wouldn't adapt to the weather in the new country, especially if you kept the house at a comfortable temperature. 

You can take the budgies for their vet check up when you get to the new house. We can't tell you whether or not you should keep these budgies. That decision is yours. As you said, setting them free is not an option and would likely be a death sentence for them. If you decide you don't want to keep them, maybe you can find someone you trust who'd like to take them or maybe there's a no kill shelter you can take them to. What I will say is you have nothing to feel bad about. You are extremely dedicated to giving these budgies everything they need. I think maybe it's upsetting you to see them scared and that could be making you think it's something you're doing or something you're doing wrong, instead of it being normal at this stage. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Blingy has given you good advice.
You say that you're going to a country with a completely different climate. Looking at the information above your posts, I'm assuming that you're moving either to or from Canada. When you say 'might be two ways trip' I'm guessing you mean that it is a long haul flight, possibly split with a transit stop. 
Is this country move via airplane?

Let's try to be practical here - I'm not sure whether you're a young adult or a older child but whilst your intentions are very honourable, you are still dependent on your parents. You are finding it difficult to purchase basic resources for these birds. Do you feel that your parents are willing to complete the relevant import paperwork (possibly with vet health checks) and pay additional flight fees for your budgies? 
Importing or travelling with pet birds from countries other than the United States - Canadian Food Inspection Agency

Whatever the journey is, I suggest that you try to find a time today when your parents seem relaxed and have a practical discussion as to the future for these birds. Your parents will have many things to be organising at present. If they are not prepared to look into how these birds can be taken with you, then my advice is to just accept that. 
I understand how disappointed you will feel, but try to keep the harmony in the family and transfer your energy into finding an alternative home for these two.
If you are on Facebook, maybe you could post an advertisement for your friends to see. You could place a printed poster up at work or school (if at school, ensure that any replies have parental agreement). Look up animal rescue/rehoming/adoption sites to see if they will take them. If all else fails, try to return them to a pet shop and perhaps ask the owner if they will take them in, as 'available free providing a larger cage is bought from the store'. Whatever you chose, you could type up their background story, what successes you've noticed so far and also provide a link to this website for further advice, support and research. Reading the birds' story, helps readers make an emotional connection with them and increases your chance of success.

I would be delighted if you could manage to bring these birds along with you, but to let the next 3-4 weeks slip by on just a futile hope, isn't the best plan. 
Good luck :hug:


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Great reality advice from Julia.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Good advice given above. I see now on a more recent thread of yours, that your parents are being supportive, and have bought some more essentials for your budgies. I’m closing this thread now. 

Although we welcome posting and sharing about budgies, the Talk Budgies forum is a bit different from forums you might be accustomed to. It is advised to not use the forum to post brand new threads containing similar or some of the same information or questions as one of your other threads. It is fine to continue similar information on one of your previously created threads. As per the guidelines of Talk Budgies, it is not a social media type of “chat” forum, or blog style. (That’s what Facebook is for lol). I know that posting can be fun and exciting to share, but the staff ask that you take the above advice into account before creating brand new daily threads. Thank you!


----------

